# Update and thank you



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who gave input to help me find a breeder that I feel comfortable with in getting a new girl. After researching and researching AND RESEARCHING I believe I have found the perfect fit to what I had been looking for in a breeder. Someone on this forum suggested that I contact Always Maltese. Prior to doing so I researched them and could find absolutely nothing negative about them, which I was very pleased about. I was able to talk to Veronica at Always Maltese and she just seems so incredibly genuine regarding her love for her babies and how much care her and her husband take in properly socializing them and ensuring that they are properly cared for after they leave their home. I am excited to announce that in April or May I will become the proud mother of an Always Maltese girl! The downside to this is that I can't sleep through the night without waking up several times from the excitement and anticipation! :chili: 

Thanks again, and I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Do you have any pictures? We love puppy pictures here!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! :cheer: I talked to Veronica while I was of searching for a breeder. She is very nice and has adorable dogs!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so happy for you Posey. Can't wait to see your :wub: baby girl. 
Know that can't wait feeling well, so we :Waiting: will all wait with you, ok?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I can't wait either!!! I've been looking at their site, also... Love the look of their dogs!!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yay! How exciting. I bet you can't sleep!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats:chili::chili: Where is Veronica located? Hoping that time will fly by for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh good for you...hey you will have lots of time to sleep...right now it is all about PUPPY!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the shared excitement! As soon as I have pics I will share. Oh, and Veronica is located about an hour away from Huntsville, Alabama. I debated between flying her here or driving her....... and taking all things into consideration, including her comfort level and possible exposure to disgusting airplane germs, I have decided to drive her. So I am now spending my time getting everything I will need for her and preparing for my bonding car trip with her. You all have a good night.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is wonderful news. I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you. I know that it will seem like April or May will never get here -- but it will be quicker than you think.

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is *almost *like being pregnant. . .:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Seriously! I have never been pregnant but I do feel like an expectant mother!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It is *almost *like being pregnant. . .:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Congratulations!:chili::chili:


:smrofl::smrofl::wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
I hope that the wait flies by for you. 
We can't wait to meet her and see pictures!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats.... Can not wait to see pics


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:cheer::celebrate - fireworCongratulations!!! I bet she is just beautiful. Don't worry, you'll get through the wait and you'll have a beautiful, healthy pup. Always Malts are soooo cute. Yay


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations are your soon to be new baby. Hope the time goes by quickly for you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:cloud9: You will be on cloud 9 very soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------

